# Man Sentenced for Shooting Philadelphia Officer in Face



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by nbc10.com*

A convicted shooter was sentenced Monday for shooting a Philadelphia police officer in the line of duty. 
Officer Michael Godlewski is a survivor, but he said it has changed his life forever. 
Godlewski's two brothers got Superman tattoos after he was shot. They proudly displayed their tattoos outside the Criminal Justice Center Monday afternoon after Anthony Reid was sentenced to 24 to 59 years in prison. 
"I do a lot of thinking and thanking. My daughter said she's thankful I didn't die," Godlewski said. 
Godlewski, now 25, was shot in the face on Nov. 18, 2005. A scar on his cheek is a reminder that he almost died. 
The 39th District patrolman was trying to apprehend a stolen car suspect at 17th and Allegheny streets when Reid shot him at point-blank range. 
"This was an attempted assassination of a police officer," said Beth McCaffery, the Philadelphia assistant district attorney. 
The prosecution pushed for Reid, 21, to get the maximum sentence. The judge denied Reid's mother's request for leniency. 
Godlewski's parents said they would sleep better Monday night, but they said they still worry for their son, their two other boys who also want to police officers and for men and women who wear the badge every day. 
The injured officer's father is a Philadelphia police lieutenant. 
"There was no remorse. We are a police family, and I don't want to see this person with a gun again," said Lt. Thomas Godlewski.

Copyright 2006 by NBC10.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

